# Prayers for My Friend



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

My life long friend and fishing buddy Bill Rodgers was has been in the hospital since monday my fears were confirmed today.
Bladder cancer spreading to his kidneys. not sure of what treatment or if its even treatable yet he survived
throat cancer 10 years ago and now this.
Please send some prayers his way I don't think he has much time left when he went in the hospital he only
weighed 105 lbs.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for God to heal and He does all the time.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Prayers sent, so sad.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Prayers are lifted and God loves Bill, Praise the Lord.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Prayers sent for Bill .


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> Prayers sent for God to heal and He does all the time.


Amen, agreeing with all prayers. God Bless.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayers sent to your friend.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

more prayers sent.


----------



## reddrummer (Feb 17, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Wanted to thank everyone for the prayers
Bill went home to the Lord last night theres no more pain and worry
just peaceful sleep. Till we fish together in the perfect place
you will be missed my friend


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Fishnnutt. You are right, there is no more pain or sorrow. Your good friend is walking on streets of gold. May God bless you and your friend's family.


----------

